# 2 of the same LGB but different??



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello All
I have 2 near identical LGB green stock cars #4068 DRGW and they are both made in Germany. Both have molded on ladders but here is the difference one has the long typical LGB brake wheel shaft while the other has the shaft molded on and a little wheel at the top pressed into a hole. I can only assume there were different dates of manufacture hence this small difference. I have also noted on Ebay that the price for this type of stock car, DRGW green, runs from about $30 to over $130, is the one with the tall brake wheel worth more money than the one that is molded on? 
Anyone have an idea why my 2 near identical cars are not identical?


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

The small brake wheel can be found on older LGB models. The tall brake wheel (actually more prototypical for D&RGW cars) is a newer model. Not 100% sue but I think the tall brake wheel came out in the late 1990s or so.


Value depends a lot on condition, and if it still has the original box. No box and the value is cut dramatically.

I would guess your older model (with the small brake wheel) would be worth more simply because it is older. While eBay prices are a good gauge, they are not always so great when it comes to LGB stuff. 


We run three of the old LGB 4068 stock cars (all came with the small brake wheel). Painted them black and relettered them:


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I can't dig mine out a the moment but one was quite valueable. Someone was going to give me a lot of money for an early model where the lettering is heat pressed into the plastic versus painted. Years ago Dave Watts (Watts Train Shop) documented every variation. Some old Greenburg Guides or Christmann Guides describe the variations.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

The LGB green stock car, D&RGW #4068 I have, has the SHORT shaft and small brake wheel. It has been out of the box only once. Bought it in late 1986.


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

That is a really nice scene Matt. 
So the short brake wheel arrangement means it's an older generation LGB that makes sense. So the prices I have seen all over the board is simply the normal swing for LGB gear, some see it as nice trains and others as gold. I bought one of the stock cars at a show for $20 with box but it did have a broken step, The booth 4 spots down had the same car for $75 !! Go figure maybe their step wasn't broken. 
Another thing I have noticed is some of my LGB s have molded in ladder rungs while others have actual press in rungs, I assume that also has to do with age with the pressed in ones being a newer version. 
Richard was that your scrap wood burner in the latest GR mag. ? If so well done, that is a really neat looking structure. 
Thanks guys for all the input and answers.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

There were at least seven versions of this particular car according to Roth & Doggett. 
We hope to eventually show all seven versions in the Large Scale database - right now we have four. 
Go to 
http://www.gbdb.info/index.php?l=english 
and type 4068 in the search field. 

Neither the Roth & Doggett nor the Christmann collector catalog mentions when the brake wheel was changed. 
The Greenberg vatalogues btw are abbreviated versions of the Roth & Doggett LGB guide.


----------

